# Franklin Grouse



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Back around 1999 -2002-ish the Utah Upland proclamations used to advise grouse hunters to make sure they weren't looking down the barrel at a Franklin's (or spruce) Grouse when hunting Blues and Ruffs. I've never seen a Franklin in Utah. Has anyone? Was there any reason for the warning?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's interesting. I don't remember that.

The Spruce Grouse is the northern version of our Blue Grouse, but a separate specie. The Franklin's is a sub-species of the Spruce Grouse. Spruce Grouse in the southern part of their range are Franklin's. More than any thing, the tail feathers differentiate the two.

I'm not aware of a verified Franklin's (Spruce) Grouse sighting in Utah. Spruce Grouse are not on the official 2009 Utah Ornithological Society Bird Checklist: http://www.utahbirds.org/PrintCenter/PrintCenter.htm

Many, including myself sometimes, incorrectly call the Blue Grouse a "Spruce Grouse".

There are Franklin's in Wyoming, Yellowstone N.P. mostly. Washington, Idaho, and Montana have them. Spruce Grouse are thick in Canada and Alaska, and IMHO they are dumber than Blues!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to correct my prior post. Actually, it wasn't the old proclamations that said Utah bird hunters need to be sure they weren't aiming at a Franklins. It actually came from Hart Wixom's "Fishing and Hunting Guide to Utah" 3rd ed. at pg. 199 where he discusses "Forest Grouse." He states "Utah has three legal targets [of forest grouse], blue, ruffed, and an increasing number of sharp-tailed grouse. Hunters should study the bird books to make certain they are not looking down the muzzle at a Franklins or other grouse." I've always read this to mean, or suggest that we have Franklins here, but I've never seen them in Utah.

Anyways, thanks for your input Wyo. Informative and educational, as usual.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks billy, makes sense.

I've spent some time hunting in Canada and there was much argument over whether or not we seen Franklins. Also, I think they were not recognized as a separate species when I first started hunting Canada....ah..wow, early 70s.

Who's Hart Wixom? That name sure rings a bell.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Wyo-

Im heading up to Southern Alberta this week for Xmas. Going to try to scout out some spots for Sprucies. In any event, I think you are right. From all I hear, they are even less of a challenge than Blues, but definitely a species I want to add to the wall. There's something about grouse with red combs that I love. I'll let you know if I run into any.

Hartt Wixom is from Provo, Utah. Former outdoor writer for the Deseret News, former regional editor for Field and Stream, author of "Fishing and Hunting Guide to Utah," and author of "Elk and Elk Hunting." I believe he also wrote a book titled "Flyfishing in Utah" or something like that. Most of his books were published in the 1980s and early 1990s.

Thanks for your feedback on spruce grouse. Happy hunting.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

Hartt also lives part year in Ivins, or did. He is a wealth of information and steered many of us to good elk spots after being sworn to secrecy.
Very neat fella.

I've never seen a Franklins in Utah, I was kinda excited they might be here and I could see one.

like the himalayan snow****s voer in NV, another critter I'd like to see while out sometime.
all good info, thanks fellas.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

They are an outstandingly cool bird.

They do ride the short bus though...



















8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow those are cool! Thanks for posting up your photos Zim!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> Wow those are cool! Thanks for posting up your photos Zim!


I love you too Lehi! :wink:

If yer interested in the entire Pictorial you can find it by clickling this link:

Year of the Sage Grouse Act 2


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> Wyo-
> 
> Im heading up to Southern Alberta this week for Xmas. Going to try to scout out some spots for Sprucies. In any event, I think you are right. From all I hear, they are even less of a challenge than Blues, but definitely a species I want to add to the wall. There's something about grouse with red combs that I love. I'll let you know if I run into any.
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, that's the guy. He contacted me for information on fishing the High Uintas for a book or article he was writing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> They are an outstandingly cool bird.
> 
> They do ride the short bus though...
> 
> ...


Cool pics Caleb, I've been following your "year of the sage-grouse" thingie.

Every year's "the year of the sage-grouse" over here. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Whoa take it easy there zim :lol: -BaHa!-

BTW what brand of double gun is that?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> Whoa take it easy there zim :lol: -BaHa!-
> 
> BTW what brand of double gun is that?


Turned down again... -)O(- :wink:

Its a CZ Partridge, 28. ga. Fun little gun; light, fast, and a great gun for about anything other than waterfowl and phez, especially taken over a pointing dog Had this gun for about 4 months and she's taken sage, blue, sharp-tailed, & franklins grouse, huns, chukar, cali & gambels quail, and a few clay pigeons.

And she only cost me 690 bucks shipped!

Shells are kinda pricey, especially for 6 shot (around 15 bucks a box) but I bought a reloader for it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

InvaderZim said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa take it easy there zim :lol: -BaHa!-
> ...


Funny, I just took my 28 gauge Beretta O/U out for waterfowl a few days ago for the first time. Killed three mallards with Winchester's new #6 steel Expert load. Worked just fine. The nice thing is that they use their HS hull for the load, just like they do for the AA target loads. I'll be loading for it, too, when I shoot up some of the stuff I have. The target stuff is ~$10/box, the steel was $13/box.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmmm. Im looking on CZ's website, but not seeing the partridge model. They must have had it for only a short period of time. That little bobwhite and the ringneck look good though! Ill have to get me one in 20 or 28.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Paddler, 

I suspect if yer shootin' 'em in the lips as they hover over decoys the 'ol 28 will do. Not much different than shooting upland birds over points in suppose. And if yer finding #6 shot fer $10 bucks a box...PM me with the FERKIN DETAILS!  

Lehi, 

Ya, they aint makin' it no more. Old model. Basically the same as the bobwhite, cept nickle-like finish and cheaper wood. Mines taken a few tumbles this year, on account of being a chukar gun and all. Bought it from a broker in KS, had a few instock; Shipped to gallensons downtown. You might be able to find some on gun broker.com or the 28 ga society website.

Goob, 

Hopefully next years bag will have a few sagey birds mixed in it as well, USFWS willing. First order of business though: Mountain Quail! And if there's time and I don't chicken out, snow****!

Yes, I've fallen and hit my head several times! :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a flat of WWAAHS #8's at Sportman's for $101 out the door. I bought the steel #6's for $13/box delivered to my door from Able Ammo

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... _id=111735

Cheaper than Dirt also lists it, but is also currently out of stock:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/57939-5.html

I shot 7 shells the other day, killing the three greenheads I shot at with 5 shells, then whiffed a drake pinnie with both barrels. So, my ammunition cost for the day came to $3.64, while gas round trip was $10.

There is a thread on another forum on 28 gauge steel shotshells:

http://28gasociety.proboards.com/index. ... thread=528

BPI and others have load data for it. The only minor problem is the lack of a commercial steel wad, which BPI gets around with a layer of mylar inside the shot cup. I'll probably shoot the Experts for the time being, as I bought 9 boxes (all they had on hand at the time), so I'm good for a few years the way I hunt. I'll only use the 28 in situations that don't expose it to harsh conditions, like ice hunts, etc. It's not my go-to waterfowl gun at present, but it sure is a blast to hunt with.

For lead 6's, you're going to need to reload to keep the price down. However, #7.5's should be good for pheasants and grouse over a pointing dog. I'm going to try the #8's for chukar and grouse.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

[quote="InvaderZim]

And she only cost me 690 bucks shipped!

[/quote]

:roll: :roll: :roll:

that 28 gauge steel only in 6's? Winchester has for a year said they are coming out with an Expert load in 28 steel but I've yet to get any in at any dealers I ordered it at....I dont see anything but 6's in the catalog online...there are places for snipe, rails and gallinules I have to use non-toxic, but 6's a bit big.
thanks!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The steel Experts are also available in 7's. Cheaper than Dirt has them for for less than Able Ammo, and they're in stock:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/57940-5.html

Those loads will contain ~264 pellets, which should give good pattern density.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Goob,
> 
> Hopefully next years bag will have a few sagey birds mixed in it as well, USFWS willing. First order of business though: Mountain Quail! And if there's time and I don't chicken out, snow****!
> 
> Yes, I've fallen and hit my head several times! :mrgreen:


My (lofty) goal for 2010 is snow**** at "you know where" and Harlequins in Valdez, AK.


----------

